# Where In The World is Ms. Debbie P. The 2007 Shop Tour and Inspection Begins



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

continued from http://lumberjocks.com/topics/572


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

First stop on the way south.



The lovely Library cabin of the Dick and Barbara Cain of Hibbing, MN.
I hope Deb isn't planning to chop that cute little Pinus strobus there at the corner of the cabin.
Oh, behave!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Admiring the awesome wood storage at Karson's Shop



I do hope Deb doesn't get dizzy up there…wait a minute… she has climbed the Himalayas. What was I thinking?


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Then in that crazy, Lumberjocks Sans Frontieres (it's French for Lumberjocks Without Borders, but you knew that) manner of hers, she's off again. This time its Finland.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I had to ask Deb if she cut down those big trees. She said, "I cannot tell a lie, Doug, you know I cannot tell a lie,
I cut them with my hatchet." Or something like that.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

why am I so tired this morning ((rubbing my eyes))-oh right.. I've been around the world again!!!! 
lol

Thanks for the hospitality everyone  
Nice Pinus Strobus, Dick

hahaha tooooooo funny Douglas.. you are just toooo funny


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Wasn't sure if the Parson Weems-George Washington joke would have much impact on our Canadian Brothers and Sisters. You never know. Well, obviously I need to let Deb have a little honest rest. Goodnight, all. More to come…


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Doug, will we ever get to see her Willow farm?


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

At least wait till I get the shop finished before you visit Texas MsDebbieP….


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

ah… more phun with photoshop. Phantastic!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Doug, humor aside I love the way you Photoshop'ed Dick and Barbara in front of their Cabin. Very nice.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Oh this is rich. I haven't laughed so hard in awhile!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Got to love it!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Take some rest, Ms. Executive Director of the Inspection!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

This series of pictures are great. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

You had me till the Finland picture…


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh, now I saw the original thread…great work Douglas, you are quite skilled with the pixels!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I've sent this to everyone and lol everyone is HOWLING with laughter.

this is just too funny… STILL


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Lol..Too funny!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

What a great laugh…I love playing with Photoshop. This picture is of a protege of mine. When he passed his PE exam I bought him the little engineers hat and then doctored the photo. The plans that Moe, Larry and he are looking at is a project we worked on.


Reminds me…We should probably all change our profile pictures to our dogs or something. Doug is having entirely too much fun with this….


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

After two days of grueling travel, it's time for a well-deserved rest in the secret willow grove.
Deb is dreaming of her next visits. Stay tuned.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

zzzzzzzz zz zzzzz zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Enough napping and back on tour. Deb visits Don. He's a Canuck, now down under in Melbourne, Australia.



Deb likes the prominently placed fire extinguisher, dust collection and filtration; adequate overhead, task and ambient lighting. I admit I had to cybertoolshare that Triton respirator. But I put in new filters when I was done. And I am please to annouce that the myth that routers spin in the opposite direction in the southern hemisphere is *busted*.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

haha  
Yes, Don… great shop!!!! 
You passed!

lol lol


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Just a note from the resident photoshop "Docent" for Deb's tour.

I initially ask Deb's permission when I conceived taking her original, outrageous Log Driver pose on a world tour.
Since beginning this little extravaganza I have taken the suggestions of other LJs in consideration before making the "photo magic" occur. I apologize in advance if I anyone feels violated by my re-using and re-purposing the workshop photos you have agreed to share with this community.

Since I began doing Photoshop earnestly as part of my living, I have removed people from the background for various life-size cutouts; I have placed absent Fathers into wedding pictures, and removed no-longer significant others from photos. I have vanquished innumerable dust motes, fingerprints, tack holes and hairs from 4×6" photos that had to become 36"x60" prints.

Once I pasted and blended my wife's face over Lucy Lawless' Zena-Warrior princess.
I was using that as an illustration of my belief in her indomitable essense, strength and resourcefulness. It creeped her out so badly that I was forced to delete the image forthwith.

My point at the end of this rambling exposé is this. I only strive to use my powers for good. I will never alter your photos in any way to damage your good names or properties. Mostly I will just stick Deb in there somewhere and make an innocuous smart aleck comment, usually at Deb's or my own expense. But as the story with Pam, my wife, illustrates, what I think is good fun might not be your idea of good fun. Send me a PM if I have done anything you disapprove of. I'm sure Martin would be happy to remove any content that is dicey to anyone. If on the other hand you want to arrange a visit from Deb to your "neck of the woods" let me know - and it's off we go!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Great job, you caught us with our favorite LJ T's on. We wished Deb would have stopped for a cup of coffee, but I suppose she's on a tight schedule.
Did you know that Debbie had to make a navigation correction on her way down to our neck of the woods. We actually live North of her. LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I told you, Dick, that I was surprised to find you NORTH  
and you thought I was kidding… see?? I really was "tracking you down" lol


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

On the way home again. We had to pay someone to take the picture. I got fined 75 pounds (egyptian) for climbing on the monument. I don't know how she stays as cool as a cucumber, beaver hat and all, even in the desert.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

lol lol I've always wanted to do that. Looks like I was having a good time.

(the fine, reminds me of when I was in Spain, as a teenager, and got fined for sitting on the grass in the park … 25 pesos!!!)


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the geography lesson Debbie. I always think of Canada, being North of us, but some of *you-all *are South of us.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm always surprised as well … it just seems so strange to look at a map and see how far south "southern Ontario" really is! 
Of course, it doesn't feel like it in the middle of winter!! 

(and i'll have to practice my southern accent now!)


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I hope your note wasn't in response to my comment Doug and that you took no offense to it. I've enjoyed Debbie's trip immensely and I'd be very surprised if anyone here thinks otherwise. Thanks for a laugh on an otherwaise stressful Monday.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Talking about accents, when we visit our Son in Arkansas some people have asked us if we are from Germany, Or Holland. LOL
Barb was sitting in the coffee shop in Barnes, & Nobles in Little Rock & a young Girl from Germany came over , & asked Barb if she was from Germany also.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Ditto: On the trip to my wood stash. If I'd known that she was coming I'd have picked out a prize piece of wood, so she wouldn't have to only have her prized willow.

Maybe some veneer so that she can get an additional skill.

Come back anytime Deb, You know the way.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Dick.. that is TOO funny.

Karson. Thanks!. I think I'll pass on the veneering but I'm sure you have some beautiful wood that I could make something out of-perhaps a box, just a box, any box.. with legs


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Deb: Don't pass on the veneering. It is a great tool to enhance your work. You can find veneers in colors and pattern that you'd never be able to find in wood.

I shouldn't say never in wood - boards- planks but at least in a price range that you could afford. Veneer makes it reasonable in price to use exotic woods.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

lol always challenging me
ok I'll change that to "I'll pass on the veneers at this point in my education "


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Love this! Thanks, Doug.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

It's back in the USA for a visit to Mike Shea's shop. Mike is one of our newest lumberjocks, and at twenty-four he is equipped for the long haul. His shop is clean and organized with good lighting. Thumbs up Mike!



Deb had to stop for a cuppa before contemplating the next stop on the tour.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

hahah
Nice shop, Mike! And thanks for the "cuppa" 

(you're good Douglas!!!)


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I am deeply in touch with my inner canuck! Send me a pack of Sweet Caporals (I know, it's a nasty habit).


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

they make "Sweet Caporals"?? 
(no bad habits here!! )  

I'll put them in the shop and you can use the cybershare tool to access them


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

I think we put in safeguards to prevent hazardous materials from being transported…and Bostich compressors.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

phew.. I guess my compressor is safe then 

and I really didn't want to have to go find some "Sweet Caporals".

how about some Shreddies, Douglas?? They're yummy


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

You'll never be able to stop now Doug. We are all going to wonder where Debbie has gone today and make this thread one of our 1st stops.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I agree-I wonder where I'm heading next. 
World traveler, I am, I am!!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Insofar as I can I would love to make it a daily feature as long as folks find it interesting. There seem to be enough Lumberjocks here, and more coming aboard everyday. I have some travel of my own later this week, and I doubt they have Photoshop at the other end of the trip.

What are Shreddies? Last time I was in Canada (except cybervisits) was in 1969. The QLF were blowing up mailboxes.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

But back to the tour.



Deb takes notes on the nice outfeed/assembly table. I had to take a gander at the big planer (tool envy).
Is it a General (Product of Canada / Produit du Canada)? Deb was quick to point out the No Smoking sign!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

The Shreddies that I remember were rounded Shredded Wheat.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)




----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Members of the FLQ were arrested under the War Measures Act and are probably still rotting in jail.

In 1970, Quebec nationalists and FLQ members kidnapped British diplomat James Cross and Quebec provincial cabinet minister Pierre Laporte, who was later murdered. What is now referred to as the October Crisis raised fears in Canada of a militant terrorist faction rising up against the government. At the request of the Mayor of Montreal, Jean Drapeau, and the government of the Province of Quebec, and in response to general threats and demands made by the FLQ, the federal Liberal government of Pierre Trudeau invoked the act. He did this so police had more power in arrest and detention, so they could find and stop the FLQ members. There was a large amount of concern about the act being invoked as it was a direct threat to civil liberties.

Summary Reference from Wikipedia. Not entirely accurate but close enough. With regards to civil liberties, it was the age old conflict of violating rights to protect them. It did, however, work.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks, Tom for the info. Knowledge is power.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Has any one seen my stack of willow? It was here yesterday…must be the sawdust fumes. I thought it was setting right here on my saw.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

This is what remembered.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

That shifty Ms. DebbieP. I sure didn't see here lift that willow, Dennis.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Rivals Dusty for pure entertainment
.
Ms DebvbieP my shop is open to friends every Wednesday nite


----------



## Mikeshea (Jun 19, 2007)

well debbie when you came by the shop you just missed the new router table i finished about an hour ago. ill post a picture of it in allitle bit then you can come on by for another cuppa" what ever that is hahaha.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the history lesson Spid.- but oh - it was reporting, so it must have been Potato Parker…and 8 hours ago..it was day…so I am right, but, I could be wrong, so maybe Spid-ato man was out on a day time super-secret mission…it gets so confusing…


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

What a cool blog! Thanks, this ha been a lot of fun to read. Our ms Deb is indeed a very busy lady!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

The cat is out of the bag about Spidey's secret mission. He was with Deb inspecting your shop, Woodspar!!
They liked the featherboard and pushstick on the tablesaw, the highly organized storage. She might be writing you up on the wiring from the ceiling, but frankly Spid-tato Man was having a ball swinging all over the shop. Sorry if they left any web fragments for you to clean up.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Off to a wedding in Chicago for a few days. This will allow Deb to get some much needed down-time.
It's a great time to clean up the shop, look for the unsafe collections of dust, stumbling blocks, lack of a fire-extinguisher etc. You have to "keep your eyes peeled" (Spid-ato humor), because no one expects…



*the Spanish Inquisition!*
(believe me Folks, this ain't no Red-Hat Lady)

I didn't know Filson made woolen Inquisitor-wear.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

hahahahaha oh what a way to wake up in the morning!! And this morning, not just entertainment but a history lesson as well!

(and muffets, shredded wheat, and shreddies are three totally different experiences.) Shreddies: you either love them or think they taste like cardboard lol

Willow?


> There was willow


? How did I possibly miss THAT??? !!! ((Batting eyelashes innocently))

Hey, Spid-ato Man, thanks for keeping me company at the shop inspection last night, although all your web antics really did make it hard to stay focused on what I was there to do!!!!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

This just keeps getting better! Now that we have to watch out for Debbie and Spid-ato man… Just keep the coffee on.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I think I'm going to lock my shop.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Ms. Deb is not old enuff to be a pink lady, much less a Red Hat Lady

This is such a great blog, Doug. Your creativity awes me.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

aaaaaaaw thanks Sawdust


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

I thought I was being all stealthy! Caught again! I may need my "Dark Spidey" outfit!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

((makes note of Spid-ato Man's comments, in the Inspection Book))


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, okay. I had to do one more for the road over morning coffee. *Thanks Sawdust2* (do you go by Lee?), *for the invitation to your shop.* We had to take you up on it, and stealthy Spid-tato Man came along. (Sorry Mot, In this well-lit shop, the dark outfit just makes matters worse.) Sawdust2 has the special T-8 fluorescent lights installed (Marc of The Wood Whisperer has a big section on these in his Shop re-model coverage). Sawdust2's workshop for more details http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Sawdust2/workshop

I really like that you have your Dad's workbench there. I have carted my Dad's standing toolchest of drawers and locker around for 20 years and three moves - it's a sense of comfort and continuity to pull open a drawer and see the same collection of tools and weird fifties radio parts, sink washers, etc. that were there when he was living. It makes me feel that he might be pleased that I have acquired some skills in the years since his passing. I even have my Grandfather's planes in there, and they are tuned, sharp and ready.

We liked alot about this shop. I like the big island router/saw table, and the custom-made wooden saw throat plate. Plus I think it says alot about a man when he buys his Aliphatic yellow in the big jug! 
So much to glue, so little time.

I think Deb would agree, you passed with flying colors


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

check! 


(Spid-ato Man…. don't you have things to build and wood to turn??.. Shouldn't you be in your shop???!!!) hahaa


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

I was feeling a little blue, so I thought I'd stay out on tour.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

lol I did notice the colour change 

Hope you are back to your usual red for the long weekend. 
Have a great holiday!!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

If I instinctively stick a u in colour, er color, does it mean I was a canuck or a Brit in a past life? On break from wedding festivities and apparently unable to stay away from LJ (I saw the addiction to LJ thread).


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Canuck yes. No pommes in Canada! (Sorry to all the people from GB for the colony slang)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

lol, Douglas… as I was reading the addiction discussions.. I forgot to comment on your .. ummm… checking in, while sitting waiting for wedding festivities… lol
No.. that's not a sign of addiction…just an escape from the chaos… ok, so addicts use their addiction of choice as an escape-but that doesn't mean that THIS is an addiction. No.. no. no.

re: colour…. if you slip a "u" in there, you might indeed have been a Canuck .. that's cool.

Remember that Canadians love u


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Caliper's shop. He has to drive to get there, and move a few things around when the time comes to work. Deb likes that the machines are on mobile bases, allowing optimum layout in the space provided for the task at hand.
He is house-hunting this summer and has plans to build a copy of John White's (shop manager at Fine Woodworking)
New-Fangled Workbench in the new location.
See the extraordinary new bench in a video presentation here:

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/Workshop/WorkshopArticle.aspx?id=28530


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Yah, Caliper-- I really liked visiting your shop! You keep everything so clean and organized. A+


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Small side note
From Deb's family scrapbook, Wayne and Miles' Grandfathers about to be fleeced at poker.



(apologies to the estate of C.M. Coolidge, the painter of the original artwork)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Lol. Thats a pair to draw to….


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

hahahaaha that's TOOOO funny. lol


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

We visited the shop of GaryK (Thanks, Gary for the invitation to visit).



Lots to like here. Gary has an impressive arsenal of tools, befitting the scope and size of his projects. That big ole Unisaw is nice, coupla nice PC routers, scroll saw, Performax drum sander etc. Gary is a jig and fixture guy as well as a furniture maker. What caught my eye is the rolling clamp storage, traditional bench with front and tail vices and the crosscut sled. Everyone should make themselves one. Safe, clean cuts, zero-clearance and the ability to make crosscuts that go beyond the scope of the miter gauge. Deb gives this shop the thumbs up!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, and Happy Independence Day to those LJ's from the USA.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow, Debbie gets around even on holidays! I can't wait to see where the tour goes next.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

our Holiday was on Sunday (and Monday to make it a long weekend).. back to work on Tuesday. Can't let the LumberJocks down, you know 

Another great synopsis of the shop Douglas. Well written. I see that you got all the points I made in my notes hahaha


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*BUSTED!*



Hoist on my own pétard!
She came, she saw, she wrote me up!
Where is that fire extinguisher? What about the extension cords all over the floor. Isn't it a bit dusty, and what about the over-spray everywhere (and do you think there is room on that set of bibs for another glue/paint spot?). Even trying to bribe her with corn-on-the-cob, honeydew melon and other Independence Day fare, did not get me out of the *Clipboard of Doom*!

picture credit: Pamela Bordner


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Now thats funny!!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

hahahaa I'll be back next week to make sure you've made the changes I require 

lol 
too funny.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Recognize the router table with the padauk door frame; the big Powermatic (The Gold Standard since 1921) cabinet saw? From the ridiculous (my shop) to the sublime, Deb's in the big time at the shop of Marc Spagnuolo, The Wood Whisperer! She got his autograph. Really! He was right there just a second ago.



Thanks Marc, for allowing the visit! I am agog…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Yah.. this had me jumping for joy and clicking my heels. 
WOoo hoooooo-- Marc's autograph! I'm in 7th Heaven. 

Thanks Marc for letting me check out your shop!!

This job is GREAT


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Roll credits.*

Ms. Debbie P: The Star of the tour, humble despite all that fame has brought her and keen as mustard for the road.
Cast: *You*- More than a thousand internationally recognized woodworkers in support of Lumberjocks.
Crew:
Martin Sojka: Producer, Technical Services, Post-production support (The Man with the Lumberjocks plan.)
Douglas C. Bordner: Art Director, Tour Manager, Roadie, Copywriter, Gaffer, Best Boy, Pixel Wrangler.
Canadian Film Crew: Jenn Dietrich
American Film Crew & Copy Editor: Pamela A. Bordner
Cameo appearance by Spid-tato Man (as himself)
Thank you to Michael Palin for the use of the Spanish Inquisition Hat

*An Insomnia Production*

Tune in tomorrow!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

hahaha . That's awesome!!!

I'll be sure to show this to my daughter. She will be thrilled!!!

love the "Spid-ato Man (as himself) hahaa perfect.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I showed the photos to a friend online.. and almost every day I get a message from her saying that she is STILL laughing 

me too hehehe


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

The man with the plan says: "The plan is to continue the inspections until all international woodworkers in support of LJ are covered! Get your legs ready Debbie!"


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

they are ready-I've been kicking up my heels with excitement!! 

I might need more paper and pencils though.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

more paper and pencils - approved


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

While we are on the supply issue, I need a new bucket of pixels. Please…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

hahahaa lol good one lol


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Maybe if you are really productive Douglas, you can score a new pixel gun as a bonus!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I love this…..great work Doug.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*SAFETY FIRST*
David showing the way - again. Here he is at the jointer. Eye protection. Check. Hearing protection (Deb has plug type protection under the hat flaps). Check. Cutter guard in place. Check. No loose or dangling clothing, jewelry. Check. Outfeed area clear of obstacles. Check.
Macintosh computer. Check. (sorry Mot, I couldn't restrain myself, ROTFL - I'm one, too)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

yah, I was impressed with David's concern for safety!!! 

take note, people, I'll be watching!!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

And a visit to the Bluegrass state to the shop of Rentman.



Small garage shop with organization at every turn. Don't worry, Deb. I am taking notes here on how to remedy my 
difficulties. Phil gets big scale projects done in a small space. And he has a boatload of clamps, and a window air-conditioning unit <envy>. I just have to go in and PhotoShop out the sweat-sheen when photos are taken in my shop…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

you have difficulties?


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tour inspection failure, Ms. Executive Director of the Inspection. <:-O


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

well we don't want failures!!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

That inspection was almost as bad as the Navy . . . thank goodness that's over for the year! LOL


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

whew she missed my shop i would fail the inspection no dought messy messy messy. lmao


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

I would get busy right now cleaning up - you are likely to be tapped next . . .


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Still enjoying this immensely!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

lol @ David.. too funny.
DyLGW-- be careful about what you say around here-you just never know where I'll pop up next.. actually "I" never know where I'll pop up next!! lol


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*I'm running out of volunteers, so now even I don't know where she will turn up next. Anyone else game?*

I have to say it has been instructive to me (My wife's nickname for me is Captain Chaos, although I insist that I know what pile any given thing rests in) to see how you folks have managed organization in your shops. I can see the purchase of some of those sealed tubs David has in my near future. And I think it's time to pull that goofy porch swing thing down above my lathe and move the top shelving unit I have down from it's nearly impossible access point to put in it's place. New ideas, new solutions - it's a beautiful thing

Deb, what's DULGW?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

doyoulikegumwood
D Y L G W

(not D U LGW ) heheh I went back and changed my error. I'm sure the U is what threw you off


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, I thought I had slipped over vale into the world of "Not Chat Savvy"


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm afraid to think about what that might mean in chat language…!!!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

That will be the next series.

"What does DYLGW (aside from do you like gum wood) mean to you?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

lol Diggin Your Little Gadget Whatchymacallit


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

ROTFL! This thread is nothing but sheer joy. Thanks Doug and Debbie.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

It's time for a visit to the shop of Gizmodyne. Like many of us, his woodworking life picked back up after a hiatus since school shop classes. He bought and is remodeling an Arts and Crafts Bungalow, right in the heart of Greene & Greene county. Needing new cabinets to furnish the new house, Gizmodyne and spouse went back and took woodworking classes by night (they both teach elementary school by day - Say, wait this sounds like something Mot might say) to accomplish this brave mission (Mission- get it? It's an Arts & Crafts bungalow…oh never mind!).

Deb is furiously calculating the check points. The Gizmodynes, John and Kristin, passed with flying colors!



I'd like to cybertoolshare that sweet little Japanese dovetail saw. Is it the Toshio Odate model? And what about those planes there? Maybe he can teach me how to use the speed square.

Inspirational credit to David for the Passed stamp


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Glad to see John's shop passed inspection - whew! Deb's welcome to give my shop a check-up…I just posted some more pics so she'd be able to get inside. It may be a bit cozy though!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I feel I need to clear the air. About Deb's visit to my shop. Things were going moderately well, I suppose. There are challenges with clutter. And this is after blowing the place out with a Craftsman lawn blower from rafters to floor while dressed in a Hazmat suit. And picking up and stowing for another 2 days. But as I said I thought things were going swimmingly.



Until… my pile of offcuts and pen blanks on the "shelf" behind Deb shifted. I had stowed a coil of extension cord on top. I guess with all the dust blown away, some oddity of engineering had caused the previously stable pile of goods to become, well, less stable.

That coil jumped out on her like a striking rattlesnake. There were some nervous moments as all hell broke loose. Pam and I managed to untie her and calm her down. We then offered some mollifying victuals from our Independence Day celebration. But by then the shop inspection was beyond saving. That damned cord was even poorly repaired with electrician's tape to boot.

I am working diligently to defrag the garage, and this time I will have Pam do a walk-through, then seal up the shop until Deb's remediation tour. And that's the rest of the story.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm still a little shaken up as you can imagine. 
I had no idea what was happening…

(haha "thumbs down" .. yah.. that about sums up THAT experience!!!yikes lol)


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

This thread keeps getting funnier. *"Lumberjocks Far side".*


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Consider yourself lucky that the cord did not get caught in the lathe.
You'd've had a revolution!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

yikes… that's scary indeed!!! Phew. 
A close call


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Douglas you are great. And Debbie she is a good sport to be taking on all this traveling with no payment.

There is no payment is there - or I'd like to get on the gravy train.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

no payment 
getting poor-er by the day.

The things we'll do for our fellow LumberJocks!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Debbie, you must be busy with your camera, or can Doug manipulate your images any way he wants?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Deb…with all this experience have you thought of applying to OSHA? Well I think with LJ-SHA you need a new title like: "Inspector General". ANd Doug could be Inspector Clouseau…Doug…I think you need to join Deb on her tour so you can see how to organize your shop. This should definitely be a monthly feature in the e-mag--it could be a great link--shops visited this month…

Debbie…speaking of autographs--you are headed to stardom…and I still hope you show up at our picnic on my new table…

We will be having wine and chease…but you may not need the jacket this time of year in Napa…


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

MWAHAHAHA - I cannot reveal the secret process. All I can do is confirm that like the in the NCAA, I am an unpaid performer (but maybe some company could let me "try out" their product. I was thinking Festool or Nova maybe). LOL.

Douglas


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Off to Dorje's. One winner of a shop.



Deb couldn't find fault anywhere. And it has much of feel of my shop, except it's clean and organized.
We have so many of the same tools, I think our retail outlets must order from the same suppliers. Even the rolling base on his jointer is the same. I have to ask, is that router table design after one from Patrick Speilman?

And I groove on the cutoff sled. Did he have to put the graceful curves on the fences? No. But he augmented the basis design to be pleasing to the eye and hand and that is the mark of a craftsman. Bravo!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Nice shop and Has the snow melted Debbie.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

snow? It's 90 F out today. We just finished cutting up two trees and loading them onto the truck… phew… We're waiting until after supper to unload them. TOOOO Hot.

Dick… photo credits are listed above by Doug. But since Douglas is keeping his secrets I guess I can't divulge any more than that!! 

Matt. Since I'm having my own picnic on the 15th I am going to have to pass on the invite. But I'll keep it in mind next time I take a "little" jaunt in your direction lol
re: the coat-I don't need it here either!!! I'm enjoying the process but I tell ya, I can't wait to get out of the hat and coat after an inspection. Phew. HOT HOT HOT.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I guess that means that the snow melted. It 95 outside the shop, but 75 inside. Thanks for AC.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

The router table - I picked that up through craigslist - it's an older model Rockler. I guess they used to offer a white oak leg set/base for it…

Our shops do feel similar…but no drum sander out West here - I've always wanted to try one…

Cyber tool swap?

Deb - counting spiders? Or looking at my lumber supply? (next to nil) - I should be cited for not having enough wood!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The info on Cyber tool swap is in this post….

http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/David/blog/1227


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

lol Dorje… well in some shops I find a LOT of electrical wires hanging from the rafters-and you just never know where an extension cord might be hiding, ready to jump out like a striking rattlesnake. I just can never let my guard down!!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Gulp.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Heads up! I have been on the nod, as it were, with no new tour photos for the last several days. I have several good ones lined up, just waiting to finalize the logistics of the next visits. *But I repeat* (say, Martin what's the formatting code for ultra bold) *- I need more volunteers who will allow me the opportunity to book Deb for a visit.* Send me a private message and we will put you in the tour.

The second order of business is a planned move of this thread into the blog series.

We are out of room.

Time for a new box.

Although I groove on seeing 818 views in the hits tabulation, fact is this thread has become unwieldy. So when I have some new places for her to go, Deb and I will be packing up the cameras (yes Dick, there is a photographer in the Canada as well as one in the US along with the pixel bucket and brush) and moving. I will post a final post with the link to the new location here.

Thanks one and all for your encouragement.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

going on the road-again  
The new move sounds really exciting.

Gotta love cats.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I agree Douglas. When you click on this blog it seems like it takes a minutue to get to the end.

It needs to be a series I was thinking by month but we only have 16 days in here now. Maybe a weekly tour.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

77 posts while I wasn't looking - too funny.

You need to ask Santa for more pixels!

Now if there was only a way to clean up the shop digitally, and photoshop in more tools and get them to stay for real. - ah the fun of the graphic artist….


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Shop is open for inspection in Wild and Wonderful West Virginia. It's kinda lonely here I'm the only WV LJ listed on the site map. A visit from our traveling inspector general would be a nice suprise.

I love this thread, keep'em comin Doug


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah, the map is a little more sparse than it used to be, I think it only shows 50 of us at a time. There was about 5 of us in NH/Mass that despite a few hours drive between us, our balloons overlapped almost completely.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey.. map on the home page shows only 30 recent shops.. just click on view all and you will see - you get it - all shops


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

oh.. that would be why it says "30 most recent" and "view all" 
well isn't that something!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Here we go to blog-land. Now serving Columbian Supremo and Earl Grey on the Quarterdeck.

http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Radish/blog/1451


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't care what Debbie says Doug..I think you did a great job! She's so tired from the travels!

For a photographer type Doug…you sure get around!


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok I'm new here. Thank Marc S, my shop … sorry I didn't clean it up for this photo.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks sharp to me! Nice shop.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

perhaps I should come for a visit. What do you think, Douglas?


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Always looking for volunteers. GaryCN, if your out there, send me a message.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

Come on by when your in the neighborhood, Livonia MI about 1/2 way between Detroit & Ann Arbor

Gary


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Funny she hasn't been to Scotland yet !!! where there are at least two jocks.and Ms debbie is that a beaver hat I thought it was an expensive new modern hair do.shows what I know Alistair


----------



## Yettiman (Mar 2, 2008)

If you ever make it over to the UK, after trying out the Haggis up North (delicious by the way) there is Tea and Cake waiting for you at my shop.

It's small, but I like it.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh but I have been to Scotland…. Ontario that is .. Canada, that is… but you are right, I didn't do a Shop Tour while I was there.. Just passing through


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

How does everyone keep their shop in such pristine condition? Mine has a riding mower, that has to be moved outside in order to work, saw dust and woodchips everywhere and a workbench that needs cleaning off before any work can be started. I want to know the secret!


----------

